# South Africa is a horrid, dangerous third world country



## fromthe hood (Aug 22, 2011)

Run by a bunch of thugs. How anybody would EVER want to live there is beyond me. I am sellin my house and moving to somewhere safe. thanks to all for opening my eyes.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

fromthe hood said:


> Run by a bunch of thugs. How anybody would EVER want to live there is beyond me. I am sellin my house and moving to somewhere safe. thanks to all for opening my eyes.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hallelujah!! he has seen the light!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is an antagonistic post, we know this isnt the OPs view. No point in following it with comments as they'll turn nasty. 

Jo


----------

